
Netflix bets on Japanese anime to battle Disney and Apple in streaming wars - devicetray0
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2019/11/07/business/corporate-business/netflix-bets-on-anime-to-battle-disney-apple/
======
Geforce8472
Important point missed by this article is that if Netflix really wants to
compete with anime they need to massively improve their subtitles. Every
subtitled show I've seen on Netflix has been awful to watch because of basic
errors.

I feel like fans will really be put off by this unless they up their game
considerably.

~~~
slavik81
Long ago, when "Attack on Titan" was _the_ anime series everyone was excited
about, Netflix had the last two episodes out of order. It was pretty bad.
Episode 25 is supposed to end with a big twist that Episode 26 begins to
explore as it closes out the season.

I was so confused while watching. Eventually I figured out it was the wrong
episode, but the twist was completely spoiled. The thing that made me really
disappointed, though, was discovering a Reddit thread from several months
earlier about the problem.

It left a terrible impression. They just didn't seem to care.

------
sandoooo
great, expect the same socjus drivel that's right now killing hollywood's
legacy IP, dressed up for a new medium with prettier art but the exact same
sorry excuses for storytellers. It'll last just long enough to suck in the
industry's best and brightest and push the current crop of cash-strapped
studios off a fiscal cliff, only to leave everybody high and dry when the
number-crunchers finally realize that the core audience - nerdy young men -
would rather gouge their eyes out with a spoon than watch this shit, while the
diversity pushers clamoring for it _never planned to watch it in the first
place_.

~~~
rchaud
The level of concern in this post about something that would be a minor
nuisance to almost everyone else, is remarkable.

It reminds me of a classmate in my political science class (now more than a
decade ago) who emailed everyone a passionate blog post about how the Captain
America cartoon show turned a generation of Americans against economic
progress.

~~~
nyolfen
yes, shocking that someone might feel strongly about their interests and
subculture

------
panpanna
I think Netflix would see better returns if they invested in something more
mainstream and kid friendly like Nick Parks work (e.g. Shaun the sheep).

Either way, I'm pretty sure Walt Disneys greed will in the end bite them in
the ass since big companies like Netflix now have a reason to invest in small
studios.

